# devel/git - gitk problem (wish vs. wish8.5)



## may (Jun 5, 2010)

The last time I tired to use gitk -- a month or so ago -- the following bug was still open:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=146016

Now it's been fixed, apparently, but I can't for the life of me get it to work on my system.  

I make config with GUI, CONTRIB and CURL and gitk still looks for wish instead of wish8.5.

Is this, perhaps, because I'm running 8.0-RELEASE instead of 9.0? (9.0 is listed on the PR page).  I assumed that any fix in the ports tree will work on any system with an up-to-date ports tree, but maybe this is wrong?

And help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 5, 2010)

Have you updated your ports tree?


----------



## may (Jun 6, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Have you updated your ports tree?



Yes.  At this point, I'm more curious if anyone else can replicate this problem for me.


----------

